# New rider here!!!!!!



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello to all! I just ordered my first road bike yesterday. Cant wait to ride it! It took me awhile to pull the tiger, I was torn between the Specialized Roubaix Elite and the Giant TCR Composite. So I went with the Roubaix because of the SRAM shifters.........they're very smooth! I went with the gloss white/ flat carbon with gold lettering. Can't wait:thumbsup:


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats! 

My first road bike was a Roubaix Triple...my second was a Roubaix Pro SRAM.

I think you will be happy with the choice...I know I was.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Shadrijm said:


> Hello to all! I just ordered my first road bike yesterday. Cant wait to ride it! It took me awhile to pull the tiger, I was torn between the Specialized Roubaix Elite and the Giant TCR Composite. So I went with the Roubaix because of the SRAM shifters.........they're very smooth! I went with the gloss white/ flat carbon with gold lettering. Can't wait:thumbsup:


Pics!!!


----------



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations! You are going to love the ride on that bike. good choice.


----------



## PMacAZ (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats and welcome! I'm still loving my Roubaix Expert after 1 year. +1, you made a great choice, I think you'll be very happy with it. Enjoy!


----------



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll post some pics up when I get the bike this week. LBS said it would take about 4 days to get.


----------



## roadsterrob (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum. This morning I just bought myself a new 2011 Robuaix Expert in the carbon gloss cabon finish. I have been riding for about a year now and my current bike is a Trek 2.3 which has been a good bike. I can't wait to see the difference between my new on and the current one. This is gonna be a looooong week of waiting!


----------



## rayvenom (Mar 15, 2011)

I have had my 2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite for about a week and I am very happy with it. Previous bike was a Specialized Tricross Sport which I really liked. The Roubaix Elite is much nicer and I am very happy with the SRAM setup. I also upgraded the wheels to Ksryium Elites and put Conti GP 400 S on. Now that daylight savings time is here, there is plenty of time to ride!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

rayvenom said:


> I have had my 2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite for about a week and I am very happy with it. Previous bike was a Specialized Tricross Sport which I really liked. The Roubaix Elite is much nicer and I am very happy with the SRAM setup. I also upgraded the wheels to Ksryium Elites and put Conti GP 400 S on. Now that daylight savings time is here, there is plenty of time to ride!


you made all the right moves. I got the Roubaix Pro SL3 DA with the ksyrium SLs and its a sweet setup. I also put the Contis on 'cause that's all I use.


----------



## mttopslapshot (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your new purchase. I don't have kids (yet) but from everything I've heard about having children and what I've experienced since becoming a roadie, you're life will never be the same. If you're married, you better warn your wife that she won't be seeing you on weekends, esp. w/ that bike. 
I'm this close to buying a 2010 Roubaix Expert. I was torn b/t this and the Tarmac Comp. (which I feel faster on) but I'm not a great descender and I'm looking forward to feeling not so beat up after long rides. Great choice!


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

mttopslapshot said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase. I don't have kids (yet) but from everything I've heard about having children and what I've experienced since becoming a roadie, you're life will never be the same. If you're married, you better warn your wife that she won't be seeing you on weekends, esp. w/ that bike.
> I'm this close to buying a 2010 Roubaix Expert. I was torn b/t this and the Tarmac Comp. (which I feel faster on) but I'm not a great descender and I'm looking forward to feeling not so beat up after long rides. Great choice!



I ride the 10 Tarmac comp. I have always rode a very aggressive position on the bike so it fits me fine. I have swapped bikes with a buddy and rode his 10 Roubaix and it is just as fast just a little more comfy a sweet bike if you ask me. But I love my tarmac.


----------



## mttopslapshot (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks hook. Your comments mirror a lot of what I have read. I put the Roubaix on hold today and will pick it up this weekend. I'll throw my DA wheels on it and hit the road. I can't find a poor review on either bike.


----------



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

Haven't had time to take some pics, so these are a few pics I pulled off the internet. I pickered her up today, just in time because rain is just about over. Hope you like!





























The only thing I changed was the tape, went from white to black...


----------



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

For some reason this picture shows flat carbon. The bike I just picked up has gloss carbon. Is there a reason for this? The black Roubaix Elite is gloss black with flat carbon. Just curious....I thought I was getting gloss white with flat carbon, but I kind of like the gloss carbon. It makes the carbon stand out a little better.


----------



## macd55 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been riding the exact same bike for two weeks now and love it. Like you I picked mine up on a rainy day and it rained for the next four days. Hated waiting for that first ride but eventually it cleared up. That happens when you live in the Pacific Northwest and are a fair weather rider.

I upgraded from a Trek 7.3 FX and what a differance in the ride. So much smother. You'll enjoy every mile on it.


----------



## mttopslapshot (Feb 7, 2007)

Beautiful! I really like that color combo with the carbon pattern showing. I purchased my 2010 Roubaix yesterday, pick it up next Tuesday (I'm on call all weekend and it'll kill me not being able to ride it!).

Enjoy your maiden voyage!


----------



## mttopslapshot (Feb 7, 2007)

how are the roval fusee EL wheels? I found a few not so favorable reviews on the SL's but not much on the EL's. It makes me wonder: should I ride my 5 year old DA 7700's instead? 

I'm psyched to get the Roubaix out and start riding next week. If you're in the Portland area (as I am), you might actually see warm and sunny by late next week!


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

First off.... Congrats on the new bike.........The pictures on the Specialized website do not even come close to how sweet that bike looks!!!!! WOW!

Enjoy It.


----------



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

I took the bike out for my first ride today. I don't know much about road bikes, but it wouldn't stay in the 8th gear. I think it's 8 gears for the right shifter and 2 for the left shifter. Whenever I shifted into the last gear on my right shifter, it would slip back down a gear and not grab. Am I doing something wrong? I was going to talk to the LBS I got it from, and see what they say.....


----------



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

One more thing...............should I have gone with the shimano 105's instead of the SRAM apex?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shadrijm said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone!
> 
> I took the bike out for my first ride today. I don't know much about road bikes, but it wouldn't stay in the 8th gear. I think it's 8 gears for the right shifter and 2 for the left shifter. Whenever I shifted into the last gear on my right shifter, it would slip back down a gear and not grab. Am I doing something wrong? I was going to talk to the LBS I got it from, and see what they say.....


FYI, your bike is equipped with a 10 speed cassette. To answer your question, from your description I'd say the limit screw needs to be adjusted to allow the RD to move slightly inward (towards the spokes). 

These types of adjustments are very common with new bikes, so (IMO) there's no need to second guess your choice of Apex based solely on this incident. Your LBS mechanic can correct this in a matter of minutes - and that's if he works slow.


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> you made all the right moves. I got the Roubaix Pro SL3 DA with the ksyrium SLs and its a sweet setup. I also put the Contis on 'cause that's all I use.


Just wondering -- Why did you swap the wheels? The stock Roval Fusee SL wheels seem to have specs similar to the Ksyrium SLs. Both weigh about 1500g per pair.


----------



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> FYI, your bike is equipped with a 10 speed cassette. To answer your question, from your description I'd say the limit screw needs to be adjusted to allow the RD to move slightly inward (towards the spokes).
> 
> These types of adjustments are very common with new bikes, so (IMO) there's no need to second guess your choice of Apex based solely on this incident. Your LBS mechanic can correct this in a matter of minutes - and that's if he works slow.



Thanks for the info......


----------



## Steeeve430 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice looking color scheme. I just got a '10 Tarmac in silver/naked carbon with a matte finish. Matte ftw


----------

